# Anyone fancy a try for this??



## rafezetter (17 Oct 2013)

Some of you may know Benjamino, has been trying out making some wooden err mugs? (seems like that word just isn't enough somehow), anyway I've asked him if he can make one for me and I've been wondering about maybe a metal handle or handle with a metal band.

So I'm wondering if anyone would consider having a stab at designing a handle to go with it.

I quite like heavy industrial things or steampunk themed (which is largely the same tbh) so a band with points for rivets to each stave, a la pressure strap banding on a steam train, is the kind of thing I'm looking for if that's the direction you take, otherwise maybe a simpler handle with attachement wings, possibly drilled out as you get on metal fuselage components.

Or you could just run amok and go all Carakticus Potts (Inventor of Chitty chitty bang bang car, just in case); ornate and victorian engraved or.. well, lets see what turns up.

Stainless, copper, brass, old aged and pitted iron - whatever, I have no particular preference but shouldn't be be too incongruous with the wood part.

Either PM me or post pics / sketches / back of fag packets.

This is a genuine request, - I just got a job (after a long spell of not having one) and deserve a bit of a reward and this would be very fitting.

I daresay if it goes well Benjamino (and whomever else fancies collaborating) might find a niche market for it - Steampunk is all the rage and prices for ordinary objects that have been upcycled Steampunk-esque go for higher than average prices. A few posts in the right places might do nicely.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post807187.html#p807187


----------



## JustBen (17 Oct 2013)

Hi rafezetter,

I've just read this post with much confusion ( I hadn't realised you had posted on my last post)

I'm not 100% sure what steampunk is.
I've done a bit of googling and sort of understand it but not sure how it could be incorporated in the mug design.

Are things like brass studs/rivets part of the steampunk theme?

If you are a keen metalworker, could you not make a cup using segmented metal sheets with thin strips between segments? Rivets/studs could be added to the strips?

As for adding poly beads between the two layers, I think it would work in principal but means that the inner is only held on by the glue around the rim instead of all the way down.

I shall ponder on it some more (I like a challenge)

Feel free to PM me any links/images or ideas that you would like or to help me better understand steampunk.

The only image I have in my head is from the film 'Wild Wild West' lol

Congrats on the job too.

Ben


----------



## rafezetter (22 Oct 2013)

Steampunk is essentially what might have occurred if some of H G Well's "mad scientist" types were still around today; with their workings, with an extreme penchant for wood, leather, brass, copper and buttoned upholstery (preferably in red velvet).

The film Wild Wild West, and that mechanical spider thing isn't too far off the mark, also the original of the film: Time Machine, the machine itself of course, Nemo's sub from 20,000 leagues under the sea.

Brass / copper stud's, rivets and all manner of other things of that ilk are very much part of the theme.

Here's a few pics of things that might clarify:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=steam ... 04&bih=919

Some of these have been months or years in the making.

I'm not saying to go to such extremes of course, practicality is foremost, but wood & stainless steel, to me would benefit from a bit of "flourish" 

I dabble in metal work but only to the extent of minor fabrications and alterations in many cases - but I do like working with it.


----------



## Droogs (28 Dec 2013)

Hi Rafezetter,
Nice to know that there's a fellow gearhead here. I've only really started to look at this site recently and get into the designer/maker malarky for both steampunk and non punk stuff after a long period of unemployment too. I say after, still am really, but decided to tackle the prob by going into business for myself as a tinkerer and purveyer of steampunk neo victorian and art deco computers and peripherals by combining the 2 things I kinda know and understand - IT and wood. If you are still looking to get a mug I'd be happy to send you a couple of designs you could use (no charge  )


----------



## mark2191 (13 Jan 2014)

nice offer droogs


----------

